
Can I charge all these employers for wasting my time? - quickthrower2
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChoosingBeggars/comments/bq2dh1/can_i_charge_all_these_employers_for_wasting_my/
======
rwz
This is silly. Spending time doing interviews is a part of running business
and doing some prior research on a candidate helps not to waste too much time
and money bringing them in only to find out they lied on their resume.

------
sebazzz
Is this legal? It can't be, right, as no agreement was made?

~~~
quickthrower2
I wonder what the ramifications of paying are? He could now say he purchased a
service, and that he got rejected was a problem with that service and demand
his money back. Maybe he can get a second interview by saying he is not happy
with the quality of the first interview he purchased.

------
ducttape12
This is most likely fake.

~~~
minimaxir
It may not be fake, but it's certainly a repost that I've seen before. (pretty
sure it popped up on HN back when it did)

